# Game Console Mod



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

How is this for a mod:

How to Build a Home Arcade Machine


----------



## Bairdman (Nov 13, 2002)

danrak said:


> *How is this for a mod:
> 
> How to Build a Home Arcade Machine  *


where are the slots for the quarters?:winkgrin:


----------

